# 5/30 snook, jacks, ladyfish glory



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

there was a lot of activity going off today. mainly jacks and ladyfish but there were quite a few snook caught as well and some blues to. i think snook season is the reason so many ppl came out and of course did well. Saturday i think is the last day so more and more snook should be caught as each day passes.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

today was just a blast, lots of jacks again a hug ladyfish. two sharks were caught as well. man the action is intense!

i snagged two jacks and lost 3 more.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

sebastion inlet?


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

a said:


> sebastion inlet?


yes


----------

